# How to Dress Treble Hooks



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought a few new Stingsilvers and felt like sharing, so here we go. 

You'll need:
1 bobbin with heavy thread, red preferred
1 bucktail/synthetic hair, your choice of color
scissors
fly head cement
hooks
whip finish tool (optional)
straight razor (optional)
krystal flash (optional)










Step 1:
Start your thread. Make a bump on one end, not overlapping the eye of the hook. 










Step 2: 
Move your thread to the back, leaving the middle thin. Make a bump towards the back. This will trap the hair where you want it so it doesn't slide around. Cut off and trim enough bucktail so it extends about the length of the hook. Add the hair in one bundle, and make 3 loose wraps in the middle. 










Step 3:
Twist the hair around the hook, getting it as evenly as possible. You only need to move the ends that are tied down, not the tips. You should have something like this. 










Step 4:
From now on your thread needs to stay very tight. Wrap forward, then back. You can whip finish and cement here or see the next optional step. 










Step 5 (optional):
If you want to add flash, whip finish 3 wraps, then add in 6-8 strands of krystal flash or flashabou in the middle of each hook. Tie down tight, cover with thread to the front then wrap to the back and whip finish. Apply head cement and let dry. I choose not to use flash but went this far for this tutorial.











Reattach your hook once the cement is dry, and it should look something like this. You can do all sorts of colors and whatever else you may want. 











Hope this will help some folks that might buy the poor quality dressed treble hooks that fall apart from the store. Please don't reuse this without permission from me.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

send that to me, i'll try to see if that works.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If they didn't cost so much, I would. Need to buy some spare saltwater treble hooks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll take one to!!!!!!!!


----------

